# what is this on my dwarf rainbow fish?



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

while I was staring at my community tank, I noticed that one of my dwarf rainbow this lump right behind the gill 















I know they have been constantly nipping at each other ( I don't know if it's breeding behavior or just playing. 
what is this lump? can it be just injury from playing or fighting?? is this disease like gill fluke? if so, should I treat the entire tank like Ich? I really hope this is not some kind of contagious disease..


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Well it's not flukes or ich. How is the fish acting? Almost looks like a tumor of some sort by I have no idea..


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks steve! I know for sure it's not Ich but wasn't sure about gill fluke. he( or she I'm not sure) is doing fine eating very well very active..


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I had that before on a couple dwarf rainbows, seem that they're quite susceptible to it. I wasn't successful in treating for it and it will be fatal eventually. Sorting it out earlier will probably be better.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe it is called lymphocytis. It is a viral aquatic node that is contagious upon bursting.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks stuart! is there any medication that I can use?? do i have to treat the entire tank?

thanks


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Lymphocystis Disease of Fishes, by Dr. Adrian Lawler this article could be helpful. Looks like you best bet is to isolate and hope it doesn't get reinfected or to cull


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks everyone! I moved him to a temporary tank.


----------

